# Anyone else baking?



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I'll bake up a loaf of whole wheat sandwich tomorrow.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45639
> 
> 
> I think I'll bake up a loaf of whole wheat sandwich tomorrow.


Tell us that bread is still warm from the oven...please! Yum.


----------



## karenburton1305 (Nov 27, 2020)

Oooo do you use a break maker or do you do this another way? My nan used to make bread and it was THE BEST smell ever! As a kid I was always annoyed that it was smaller than normal loaves!

I really want a bread maker for our kitchen, but they're really big aren't they? My kitchen is quite company and sleek in finish (like these ones) so I'm not sure if a big bulky bread maker would fit? I just remember my nan's being HUGE! are they still like that?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

karenburton1305 said:


> Oooo do you use a break maker or do you do this another way? My nan used to make bread and it was THE BEST smell ever! As a kid I was always annoyed that it was smaller than normal loaves!
> 
> I really want a bread maker for our kitchen, but they're really big aren't they? My kitchen is quite company and sleek in finish (like these ones) so I'm not sure if a big bulky bread maker would fit? I just remember my nan's being HUGE! are they still like that?


Can't help you with bread makers as I don't use them. I use this and bake this recipe most often. It tastes good and is incredibly easy and fast. Why? I'm lazy.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

karenburton1305 said:


> Oooo do you use a break maker or do you do this another way? My nan used to make bread and it was THE BEST smell ever! As a kid I was always annoyed that it was smaller than normal loaves!
> 
> I really want a bread maker for our kitchen, but they're really big aren't they? My kitchen is quite company and sleek in finish (like these ones) so I'm not sure if a big bulky bread maker would fit? I just remember my nan's being HUGE! are they still like that?


At our house, we bake bread daily, so we use a bread machine. Ours is a serious one, a Panasonic BMT-1001; it's *from* Japan, so we use it with a voltage converter.

It's big, but we have a "clear counter" rule in our house, so we put all appliances away when not in use (our pantry is big enough, so it's not an issue, but YMMV.)

Normally, I'd not bother with a machine, but the high-end Japanese machines (the only kinds you should buy) do SO much. Ours makes any kind of bread you could want (I make French bread, brioche for French toast, fruit and nut breads, etc), it makes pizza dough, it makes jams (we use it to make strawberry and blackberry preserves), it makes mochi, and it can just be used to make dough to bake other ways (if I'm making baguettes, or Finnish cardamom twists, or ciabatta).

It's a must-have in our busy house!

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Can't help you with bread makers as I don't use them. I use this and bake this recipe most often. It tastes good and is incredibly easy and fast. Why? I'm lazy.


My friend, you have done it again, inciting me to go out and make another purchase for the kitchen and (in all probability) earning me another one of those "what have you done now" looks from SWMBO. You may be assured I am going to tell her you made me do this! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Mathematicus (Jun 25, 2018)

My wife reguarly makes pizza dough (we managed to get some small shipments of brewer's yeast from our relatives in Italy, now we'll have to see what we can do with Brexit) and we bake it with a special electric pizza oven with stone base. 

She also sometimes bake cakes and pastries to avoid the butter toll of British bakery, although this happens in rare occasions since I don't like sweets very much.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you have done it again, inciting me to go out and make another purchase for the kitchen and (in all probability) earning me another one of those "what have you done now" looks from SWMBO. You may be assured I am going to tell her you made me do this! LOL. :amazing:


Yeah? Wait 'til she bites into a well buttered slab of that bread fresh from the cloche. Next thing you know she'll be taking credit for it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Every few days I bake a whole wheat loaf with molasses, walnuts or pecans, flax seeds, and sunflower seeds to toast, smear with avocado, and top with harissa, lemon, and Maldon salt. My standard brekky is two slices. I used to make sourdough boules and English muffins, but cutting back on those has been ok. Not great but ok. I make pizza crust, too.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Our 21 year-old grandson has a birthday tomorrow and my wife has made a chocolate brownie tort with strawberries for him. I've put in my request for the same for my birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tweedlover said:


> Our 21 year-old grandson has a birthday tomorrow and my wife has made a chocolate brownie tort with strawberries for him. I've put in my request for the same for my birthday in 2 weeks.


Does she do FedEx?


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I have fake. Up driving the bread machine about every other day. Originally to make the various sandwich breads. I’ve now added baguettes and Parker house rolls. King Arthur is awesome as are the Emile Henry bakers. You can do far better than the store with a bit of effort. You’ll know you’re serious when you buy yeast by the pound and not in packets


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

challer said:


> I have fake. Up driving the bread machine about every other day. Originally to make the various sandwich breads. I've now added baguettes and Parker house rolls. King Arthur is awesome as are the Emile Henry bakers. You can do far better than the store with a bit of effort. You'll know you're serious when you buy yeast by the pound and not in packets


True, KA's 2 lb. bag is a little much for someone who lives alone, but the 16 oz. with canister? Yeah! I think it's time for another No-Knead boule to go along with the braised lamb neck bones and the white beans tonight.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I find myself suddenly wanting to bake a coffee cake.

Any recipe recommendations? (I have fond memories of my father's, but I'm sure it's bisquick.)

As much as I appreciate the innocence of simpler times, things like "bisquick" and "Folger's" don't make the modern cut 

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Dhaller said:


> I find myself suddenly wanting to bake a coffee cake.
> 
> Any recipe recommendations? (I have fond memories of my father's, but I'm sure it's bisquick.)
> 
> ...


And as Lent approaches, i am already thinking about hot cross buns with currants and citron peel.


----------

